# AZ is the place to BE..



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Today was a good day for an FF nissan lover. I got the call yesterday to go check out some kids 200sx SE with a swap done. I guess I met him a while ago at the track and he wanted to show it off. Anyways, I rolled out to go see his ride at the local racing shop (Apex) in tempe. I went to go check it out, and my my my, does he have a sleeper. The only thing that takes away his sleeper abilities is his large forged front mount intercooler. Then he popped the hood, and I looked at it, and it didn't register that I wasn't looking at a blue bird DET. I was looking at an Avenir DET. I was like, "Holy cow... nice setup". It was all stock swap basically, but it was a nicely done swap. Then me and him roll out to go pick up some parts for his racing shop from another shop (SRD) down the street. We roll up, and there is another 200 with a huge front mount intercooler. I knew the kid. He has a GTI-R swap in his. So today I saw all three variations of FF SR20DET's. My Blue bird, the Avenir, and the GTI-R. If there are anymore variations... lets not share till tomorrow and let me ride out the euphoria..

Ahh.. what a good day!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Isn't it funny how AZ, hot as it is, has a buttload of turbos?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

well, when it get's cold, its an awesome place to have a turbo. No ice, wide open spaces, and lots of NA people to squash! And yeah I'm talkin to you JustinP10! Ha Ha Ha...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

It's on now! BWAA HAA HA :jump: I can be camera crew in my Ga-powered Sentra!!!


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *well, when it get's cold, its an awesome place to have a turbo. No ice, wide open spaces, and lots of NA people to squash! And yeah I'm talkin to you JustinP10! Ha Ha Ha...  *


Squash is a VERY large word considering you put down 185whp last time at the dyno. That's low 14's/high 13's. Squash... I don't think so....  We'll see what happens in a couple weeks. :cheers:

I'm not afraid of stock boost :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

JustinP10 said:


> *considering you put down 185whp last time at the dyno*


Dyno 

Oh yeah?!? make that 185 torque buddy! Ha!  But your correct on those times. Make it low 13's if I have slicks. But I won't be getting those for xmas, so that rules out that time I guess. But friendly trash talkin is always fun! I _may_ beat you in a straight line Justin, but you'll slaughter me in the twisties. And if your talkina bout a couple weeks as in a dyno day in the next couple of weeks, that kid mentioned above with the avenir motor, is definently down for a dyno session. He said he was anyways.


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I'll never have those kinda torque numbers while I'm N/A, not unless i find a way to get an extra half liter of displacement out of an SR motor, which i doubt will happen, nor I could afford it . 
But who knows.. maybe my heavy fat pig of a car will keep up and run low 14's or high 13's on street tires when I'm done


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

that would be sweet.. especially with some ITB's! Music to my ears!


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, Arizona is home of some of the Fastest SE-R's!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

TurbochargedSER said:


> *Well, Arizona is home of some of the Fastest SE-R's! *


349.6 HP & 301.9 FT/LB
12.0 @ 118.77 MPH


In your case... yeah, I'm going to go with YES! My car cleans up on the street only. I would be friggin scared to have 350hp on the street in a sentra as a daily driver. Can we say 'SCARY'? Props on the excellent ride that you built Louis. I thought you were parting it out or something? I always saw posts of your old stuff that you were selling? Were you parting out or just upgrading?


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

heh, scary fast. I also like stupid fast.  

Louis, wasn't Ben's old 200 somewhere around 430whp or so, when he last drove it on the street?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

[Homer Simpson] Mmmmm.... Copper Rocket.... ::drool:: [/Homer Simpson]


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i tried searching for this. maybe not good enough.... so dont rip me for not finding it haha. but i keep reading the bluebird is something like 205hp and the GTi-R is 235 or 227hp (doesnt specify at the fly or at the wheels). what is the diff between the Blue Bird and Avenir (power i mean)? and if these power specs are at the flywheel, what are they at the ground? the reason i ask is im purchasing my blue bird at the end of the month (19 days and counting), and if the avenir is any better i will go that way. i would go with the GTi-R but i want the option to put the engine in the car without have to spend an extra grand for a frount mount IC. i hear the GTi-R top mount wont fit under the 200sx hood. any help would be great.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

My blue bird put down 190hp and 185lb ft. I have JWT ECU, crap intake, crap segmented exhaust, and an aftermarket blow off valve. So I'm basically stock. You can expect to see near similar results if you get the blue bird motor. The avenir I don't really know much about, but I rode in the kids car, and it really didn't feel faster than my car. As for the GTI-R motor, its basically the same as all the others. Your most likely going to have to have a front mount intercooler anyways. The kid that I hung out with, that has that motor has a front mount intercooler. As far as his dyno, he only put down 3 more hp than I did. That could be just his motor, or something, I dunno. I've also ran consistently faster times than that Gti-R kid. But I would not suggest getting the gti-r motor unless you have tons of money. That kid has had tons of problems with that thing. 

Conclusion: I would just go with whatever is cheapest, and in the best shape with least amount of miles. They are all going to be about the same when dyno day comes up. Click here if you want to see what my hp and torque curves look like for my blue bird. Or follow one of the links in my sig... goodluck.


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

The copper rocket will be back in comission soon. New motor setup, turbo setup, cage, racing seat, harnesses, true street / race car.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I think I remember seeing that car at Firebird even before I got into nissans.. wasn't that car in the high 11s?


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

The best the street car ever ran was a 11.33 @ 127mph. We then took the motor out of that car and put it into a 200SX shell that we fully gutted and caged and did a best of 10.34 @ 138mph.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

How about you Az peeps come out west to southern cali?? Cooler temperatures and hot girls. How about it?? I know a few people around here would love to see a couple of turbo'd sentras


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *How about you Az peeps come out west to southern cali?? Cooler temperatures and hot girls. How about it?? I know a few people around here would love to see a couple of turbo'd sentras *


Damn.. My car just broke another axle...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well if you guys cant come out here, how about you setup a mini meet in Phoenix??


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

there's been meets and dyno days in Phoenix already... The SE-R Convention was even held here last year!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

well one more mini meet wouldnt hurt. Plus im not baggin on any other AZ city but its just that the majority of the turbo'd sentras are in phoenix, some in tempe as well.


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I'm actually up in Phoenix more than I'm in Tucson it seems... I lived there before leaving for college at UofA. Phoenix is definitely better for cars than Tucson, especially Scottsdale (rich people= nice cars).


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

AZ+Turbo Nissan+Winter=


----------

